
Show HN: Collaborative multiplayer game where you mine Monero to progress - hopfog
https://tombs.io/
======
johanherman
Clicked on this as I saw "game" and "Monero" together and played around for a
short bit. Some quick reflections:

\- I didn't really realize it was real time with other players. Was a bit
confused in the beginning with what was happening. Perhaps my own character
code be colour coded differently to make it somewhat clearer?

\- Tried clicking on some of the chat buttons (I have 0 coins), but then I
just get a popup saying "Something went wrong". Reproducible.

Fun with some things happening in this area though! Do you have any plans for
how to take this further?

~~~
hopfog
Thank you for the feedback!

I definintely agree that it's very confusing for new players. There's a lot I
can do to improve the onboarding and making your own character different is a
great idea.

Regarding "Something went wrong" I presume it's because you have Adblock
installed, which blocks Coinhive (the JS library/service I use for the actual
mining). I should probably add some kind of notification about whitelisting
the site if you want to be able to mine.

Regarding taking it further I have a lot of ideas and this was just an
experiment where I wanted to explore the concept of using cryptocurrency
mining as a monetization method. Browser mining gets a lot of justified heat
with rogue sites running the miner without notifiying users. I do however
believe there's good potential of it being used as a legitimate way of
microfunding, as long as it's user-initiated and the user is perfectly aware
of what the mining entails.

Thanks again!

~~~
johanherman
I do run an adblocker by default yes, but unfortunately I'm still seeing the
same error with it disabled for the game.

Yes, absolutely. I work in related fields and I think it is crucial (and
exciting!) with these kinds of experiments. Trial and error, to see what works
and what doesn't. Good luck!

------
hopfog
This game is based on a Ludum Dare entry I did a couple of years back where
you dig deeper and deeper into an ever-expanding pyramid together with
strangers. It's basically a social experiment.

Apart from monetization, the miner helps combat the problem I had with bots in
the original LD entry.

The backend is 100% Firebase + Google Cloud Functions.

Let me know what you think!

